# Navionics iphone app



## curtdawg88 (Sep 12, 2014)

Does anybody have experience with the navionics iphone app? There are no reviews for it in the App Store. I wonder how it compares to some of there other stuff. For $15 almost seems too good to be true.


----------



## 2sac (Sep 12, 2014)

I have heard nothing but rave reviews.


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 13, 2014)

One drawback to the app on a smartphone is the small screen. The app is good, lots of detail but still a small screen you are looking at.


----------



## blunt (Sep 13, 2014)

I bought the us map version i think for 9.99 last week and really like it so far. Only bad thing is it drains my phone battery quick! 

I bought it specifically for the SonarCharts which is lake contour/topo maps made by the sonar logs from other users sonar units. I fish a lake which has no maps available from navionics, lake insight, or a paper map for that matter. Now with Sonarcharts I finally have a lake map to use to find drop offs and humps which is pretty cool.


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 13, 2014)

I found it to be a battery killer. Maybe if I didnt have a chart plotter and hooked up a phone charger in the boat it would have been more useful


----------



## afishpatrol (Sep 25, 2014)

I have found it to be quite usefull, pretty accurate contour lines and covers a wide variety of lakes.
and yes, it will drain the phone battery unless its kept plugged in, worth every penny of the 10 bucks imo.


----------



## Gitzet (Sep 26, 2014)

Works well, but the small screen is an issue for me. I have old eyes!


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Nov 20, 2014)

It came in very handy for me last year when my combo unit decided to go belly up. I discovered it wasn't going to work after a 2hr drive to the lake. It took me a little bit, but I finally remembered I had downloaded the app. Broke out the phone and used the navionics app to get to the area I had planned on fishing, then proceeded to catch fish without the large unit. It saved the trip for me. I also like it because I can break it out anywhere and plan out fishing trips or check out new bodies of water any time I want.


----------



## lswoody (Nov 23, 2014)

Gotta a friend that has it and he really likes it but that it drains the battery quick


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Nov 25, 2014)

I have the app on my Android, battery usage is about the same as any GPS app. I have it on my tablet as well and want to try it out on that. it has no data plan but if I download the maps before I head out it should work.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Not exactly a navionics app, but here's what I use for mine:

https://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/AtlanticCoastViewerTable.shtml

With this, I'm able to view any nautical chart for whatever area I'm in.


----------



## Tigerhunter (Feb 16, 2015)

I feel it is well worth the $10. Yes it drains your battery quick but I mainly used it for location (sunken islands mainly) purposes before I got a fishfinder with GPS.

Last year it saved my hide on the St. Lawrence River, even though its not for navigation it helped me get through the thousand islands area. I left the dock in the dark so I used the app to help me "navigate" to where I knew I wanted to go. My GPS fishfinder recorded the path thankfully. On my way home the weather turned bad quick. The battery on my phone died from the app but I was able to trace my 12 mile path on the fish finder. A half hour trip could've taken hours if I couldn't cruise along my previous path. 

After having it and now owning a GPS dish finder, I would buy it again. It's nice to research lakes when you are sitting around on the couch or on your lunch break.


----------



## Bunch Boats (Feb 20, 2015)

I have the Ipad app and love it. I don't actually own a boat but get to deal with them everyday. Lucky me!! I get to use any of the tin boats that we have here so I don't have a GPS that I can use to mark waypoints and so forth so this was the next best thing and I love it. It's almost as good as the Navionics platinum card.


----------

